# ? Re: Hospital billing facility charge during global period



## PHYLLIS wARREN (Sep 13, 2010)

If a practice is hospital owned and the hospital and the practice use the same tax ID# can the hospital bill dressing changes for patients who have wounds that require daily and sometimes more than once a day dressing changes when the patient is in a global period?  The doctor is not billing any type of evaluation due to the global (and sometimes the docotr does not see the patient, since it is a dressing change, unless the nurse doing the dressing change feels there is a problem), but the hospital wants to bill a facility charge for the dressing changes.  Does the hospital facility charge fall under the global period, due to the tax ID# being the same for both the doctor and the hospital?


----------

